# Project Mythical Scirocco...



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Mythical because no one has seen it for years and most do not belive it exists anymore so to fix that here is the build thread..well this is my first installment of im sure is going to be many...have fun looking at the photos but just a warning some are very scarry...
The Very Beginning http://www.vwot.org/Gallery/album90
The Beginning of the Start http://www.vwot.org/Gallery/The-start-end-of-2005 
Where it is now... 
http://www.vwot.org/Gallery/album358 oh and the pics for views... 

















Modified by MK1_F00L at 3:47 PM 7-25-2006


----------



## G-rocco (Sep 11, 2004)

Love those benz wheels http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif And that's some neat work to get a glass-panel moonroof in there too.


----------



## IronTrap (Jun 14, 2001)

i dont use the word "props" normally.. but you get huge props for tackling this thing... that rust around the rear beam mounting area is scary!!!
the glass moonroof is very cool as are the wheels! keep updating !!
matt


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (littledevil34)*

nice blend of old and new! 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you've got ballz tackling the cancer and rot


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (eight-zero scirocco)*

ya and just think i have a dead line set...
Its waterfest 13 oh lucky number 13 will be the year this car will show...
and you will be able to find it under the Canada tent some of you might have seen it at the mariot this past year


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (eight-zero scirocco)*

Now that is a sic Rocco 1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2006)

*Re: (german old school)*

at a quick glance i said, "uhm...is he holding the car up with a metal basket?!"


----------



## Throttlepimp (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

Whoa.


----------



## jay_vw (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

So that's the Mythical Scirocco,
Its coming along nicely http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rays-Rocco (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (jay_vw)*

wow that is a lot of rust and work!!...wouldn't have been easier to start with a rust free Mk1 shell? 

Good luck with the project.


----------



## uk81gti (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

jeez, there's enough in them pics to scare me off.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif upmost respect to a brave man.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (rroyce4u)*

yes it would have, but i wouldnt have felt right gutting and cutting up a mint shell... this way i can have my way with the car


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

Damian - if i get my car running and on a track before you finish, you'll be the embarassment of the vw scirocco universe.








looking good. i'm glad you're finally givin 'er and doing it _well_. 
i cant wait to see it next time i drop by. you'd better have more complete!
~spoonie


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (spoonie)*

as long as you start working on it next year Spoonie i will have no problem
oh and now that i filled the bottle for the welder i can continue working, oh its going to be so much fun in this 30 deg weather...


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

you gotta love southern ontario.. more crazy MK1 rocco projects per square mile than anywhere else in the world.
Ben


_Modified by BennyB at 6:07 PM 7-26-2006_


----------



## cholland_ (Apr 12, 2006)

You know... some of us around here actually _drive_ our scirocco's. But I think they're all mk2's... carry on...


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (cholland_)*

wel its going to be a weekend of welding for me...
i will put up an update next week. hope to have the passenger side done...


----------



## Waterwerkes (Dec 3, 2002)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

Good to see you getting to it! Keep it up! Oh, and thanks for inspiring me to go buy a southern US Scirocco










_Modified by Waterwerkes at 8:34 AM 7-31-2006_


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

just going to toss up some pics before i start to work on the car again today...
http://www.vwot.org/Gallery/albums/album369/Scirocco_Project_July_30_2006_005.sized.jpg

http://www.vwot.org/Gallery/albums/album369/Scirocco_Project_July_30_2006_008.sized.jpg

http://www.vwot.org/Gallery/albums/album369/Scirocco_Project_July_30_2006_011.sized.jpg

i should have more by the end of the day...


----------



## jay_vw (Apr 13, 2002)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

Dash is looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Well i have gotten rid of some of the Ugly on the Scirocco...not quite finished yet but getting quit close with the passenger side.before pics 





























After





































































































other than that i just cleaned things up around the shop


----------



## seL (Jun 8, 2004)

WOW, I don't think I've ever see your garage so clean LOL. It's coming along nicely, and you already know how much I love those wheels, this car is gonna PIMP once it's done.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (Big Dac With Fries)*

I can't think of anything more fun than trying to rebuild the whole rear axle mount area of a scirocco, so many happy memories just came flooding back.....








Glad you chose to fix what so many would have crushed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Many, many





















's for you sir


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (Big Dac With Fries)*

D, lookin' fantastic. 
i should be by on thursday to help you out


----------



## Sundie (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

Proving once again that anything can be done with enough time, money, and patience.
Gives me hope for the GTX.








Sundie....


----------



## leeG (Dec 15, 2001)

You're a brave guy Damian. No wonder it took you so long to start I would be having nightmares at the prospect of having to do some of that
Good luck
Lee


----------



## der skillz (Aug 8, 2006)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif those wheels


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (leeG)*

im sure the Nightmares will never end...
sad part is i still ahve the other side to do, but once that is done i can work on some of the more less painfull work
anyway i should go into the shop and do some work...


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

just coming in from weling the body pannels on just need to fab up some small sheet metal for the parts that the pannels didnt fix... im so stoked i love it. it almost looks like a car again.
anyway i will have updates next week on the progress, as i forgot to take the camera out








anyway stay tuned changes are going to happen quick


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

Well i this weekend i will continue to do some work on the scirocco as things slowed down a little, though i do have more sheet metal parts on order to save me some time on fab work. since i have the passenger side all done im going to start on the drivers side... cant wait to see what scarry things are hidding there for me...


----------



## fckreher99 (May 15, 2003)

wow.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

well here are some more updatesi started to work on the drivers side rockers today from the look of things this pannel fits a lot better than the other one i had for the pasenger side but i still have my work cut out for mehere are just a few shots i took


----------



## SvenRasta (Nov 16, 2002)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

tad bit o rust-o-leum spray and you're all fixed up


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

well i took advantage of the long weekend and did some more work on the scirocco, all i can say is i cant wait till im done the repairs to the under side of the car. soo much work its unbleivable but its going to worth it once its all done. that and i can see the light at the end of the tunel as all the fab work i need to do for the pannels is done i just have to prep the areas and weld them in. this side seems to be going a little quicker than the other side i guess i learned a few things. i cant wait to see what fun im going to have re working the front crossmember, anyone have interesting ideas?right now i am thinking of using either the front mount from a 02A and doing somthing funky or doing somthing really different and use this mount i have kicking around 










this mount is NOS but used to come in the old 85 gti's should make things nice and solid. also has anyone played around with the idea to run 2 front mounts? i know some domestics have that setup


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

oh i totaly forgot to up this pick up before well the welding is done on the passenger side 










didnt turn out too bad, could have made my life easyer but i know better for tthe drivers side now...more pics to come from this weekend just need to get them off the camera that i left in the shop


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

well i have some more photos for everyone...
















































































im so sorry for anyone looking at this on dial up...
either way thats were things stand right now with the car, just need to find some time to get things welded up should be able to do that this coming weekend though so i will keep you all posted


_Modified by MK1_F00L at 8:01 PM 9-12-2006_


----------



## wolf_walker (Dec 4, 2002)

I admire your body work skill, something I've never had a chance to do really. Neat stuff.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (wolf_walker)*

just a few more updates well spent the day welding and got a lot done today just need to finish welding up the floors a little and i should be ready to put on the rocker pannel on for the drivers side


----------



## Goldice (May 3, 2004)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

Unbelievable work man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (Goldice)*

thanks man...


----------



## vw4play (Jun 8, 2002)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

LOKKIN GOOD!


----------



## alte schule (Dec 6, 2000)

*Re: (vw4play)*

Amazing progress Damian! Can't believe I haven't seen this thread until now. 







Adam


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

updates to come tonight but looks like the drivers side rocker is ready to be welded once i test fit the door... oh i so can wait to test fit the motor once all this welding is done...
on a side not does anyone have a rotisserie i could use for say a weekend so i can spray the under side of the car nice and easy?
local to Toronto might be nice...


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*


----------



## U. A. V. (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

Wow...makes me wanna finish mine...not.








Git 'er done, D!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (VW BIKER)*

Rom lets see who can finish first, and since you have a head start you would be able to win... if not i will take that nie 6spd off your hands


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

well i was a very busy person this weekend, and i had some help too.
well i have both rockers welded comp. the quarters are all finished too, still waiting on the rear valance to get in from Denmark but was told it will be here next week. that and i need to get the winsheild pannel acid dipped and primes before that gets welded in too.
i think i might have been able to get more done if i didnt run out of welding Gas too.
also have to try and get a 205/40/16 tire to test fit the wheels to the arches.
i have a few pic to put up too but, damn im tired and have a cold so you guys are going to have to wait a day or so...


----------



## uk81gti (May 25, 2005)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

get some sleep bud, respect. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

well im sure some people were interested in seeing what was done, photos didnt really turn out all that nice and im sure some of you were wondering about the motor that i was going to use so there are a few pics of it sitting on a stand enjoy


----------



## Rubens (Feb 6, 2002)

Damian you are a maniac! very nice work


----------



## adphil (Sep 15, 2005)

*Re: (Rubens)*

motivation !!!! mine is not that rusted , thanks , i WILL START very soon


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (adphil)*

butter stuff damian !!!!


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

Guess its time to bring this back from the dead.
its been some time since i posted, progress but then again there has not been all that much either.
Well i am back at it so i can meet my dead lines and should have some progress pics to follow


----------



## falcon2000aj (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

Amazing work!!!!


----------



## Fleischwagen (Oct 22, 2006)

That thing is sick! What orange is that?? I don't think i've seen any others like that??


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (Fleischwagen)*

well its just that factory brown metalic... it does look orange but when the car is done it will be orange for sure i cant wait till it gets paint but i am still a little ways away from that but im hoping in the new year its going to get paint done after i have everything test fitted


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

lookin' good big-D.
more progress than i'm making, at least!


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

Nice work Damian! You have plans for a shaved engine compartment? If any one could it would be you im sure of it! Keep up the good work!


----------



## power_house (May 1, 2005)

*Re: (tcfootball)*

this is impressive, i would've just started with something more rust free, but more power to ya for saving one of these cars, couldnt see to well but those welds are lookin pretty nice from what i can see too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## wachuko (Mar 24, 2004)

There is a lot of work and love being put into that car. Awesome! That is the best looking style (imho anyway) of the Scirocco.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (wachuko)*

well sorry about the lack of updates but come the new year i will be going full tilt on this thing to get er done...
but i am happy to say that i have finally gotten my replacement panel from Denmark, only took a few months, that and i finally got my front window cowl back from the media blasters just did a little more cleaning up on it today and primed it today things are starting to take shape.






































Well hope everyone has a merry x mass and a happy new year


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

So you have a source for replacement panels???
looks like it has been a lot of work, but your welding skills and attention to detail are awesome. hope to see the "it's going for paint update" really soon.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rankin (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: (LubsDaDubs)*

awesome awesome stuff. I have the same rocker panel for the ds and the same rear fender arches.

You totally inspired me dude


----------



## mopszy (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

I have 3 quarts of VW Mars Red LAQUER if you are interested, only problem is it can't be shipped due to hazard content. It is oem and very orangeish red.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (mopszy)*

thought about going red but i have had way too many red cars... i have something special in mind for this one...
you guys are going to have to wait and see


----------



## mopszy (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (mopszy)*

Are you sure this is too red?[


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: (mopszy)*

Awesome Project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tim Chunks (Oct 8, 2005)

Bump for some kick ass skillz!


----------



## Fleischwagen (Oct 22, 2006)

Mopszy, where's that grill from??
Single rounds??


----------



## mopszy (Nov 8, 2006)

*Re: (Fleischwagen)*

I used the lower grill from a water cooled vanagon and cut it to fit the 7" lights. Now it's there, but I'm thinking of changing back to the duallies and stock grill. Sorry to hi-jack the thread.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (mopszy)*

ya im sure...
just wait and see its narrowed down to 2-3 colours


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

well i know i have kinda neglected this thread, so i thought i would just post that there is still progress being made. more welding and cutting but at least the looks like a scirocco again.
pics to come once i get the camera charged


----------



## falcon2000aj (Jun 26, 2004)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

bump this build!!!!


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1_F00L* »_well i know i have kinda neglected this thread, so i thought i would just post that there is still progress being made. more welding and cutting but at least the looks like a scirocco again.
pics to come once i get the camera charged









waiting dilligently for pics..








where did you source the windscreen frame ???
Very nice fabbing skilz..


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (roccodingo)*

i found the windshield frame from a local shop, just have to say i was very lucky finding a lot of the parts.


----------



## raystaggs (Jan 9, 2007)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

Wow – this build thread is great.
Can you tell me a bit more about the sun roof?
What car did it come out of?
Did you swap the roof mech onto a scirocco roof - or was that from thr donor car too?
Does it have a modified roofline now – it still looks pretty stock looking!
Cheers,
Ryan










_Modified by raystaggs at 5:19 AM 2-22-2007_


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (raystaggs)*

the roof is from a late 90's early 00 Nissan altima and i had a whole doner roof. the roof was bonded on with all the Nissan bracing i do have to say it turned out very well and was still able to keep the scirocco roof line
































i know it was a crazy idea but i just could not stand the aftermarket roof the other owner put in, so i had to fix it


----------



## 53BGTX (Jun 16, 2005)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1_F00L* »_
















i know it was a crazy idea but i just could not stand the aftermarket roof the other owner put in, so i had to fix it

I agree, looks like a good fix to me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## caninus (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (53BGTX)*

Good work Damian http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Fleischwagen (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: (caninus)*

Thats awesome, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for metal work skillz


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1_F00L* »_i found the windshield frame from a local shop, just have to say i was very lucky finding a lot of the parts.

Cheers Damian, I understand exactly what you say about the luck !!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## raystaggs (Jan 9, 2007)

"i know it was a crazy idea but i just could not stand the aftermarket roof the other owner put in, so i had to fix it"
No - on the contrary - it was a great idea!
My storm has a glass aftermarket roof and I hate it!
Well done for getting off your butt and remedying the problem!
It looks a great fit.
I guess the roofline is pretty flat in the section you took out, so that helped.
I'll look forward to seeing the finished product.
Ryan



_Modified by raystaggs at 2:31 AM 2-23-2007_


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (raystaggs)*

well i think its about time i added a few more photo's, too bad the most of the work is getting covered up...















just trying to get the rear end all sorted out, once that is done i will be able to get the car ready to put on a rotisserie that i was just recently able sorce. i just cant wait for the weather to get a little warmer so i will not have to worry about running out of gas for my heater...


----------



## SUV-ETR (Aug 18, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1_F00L* »_








didnt turn out too bad, could have made my life easyer but i know better for tthe drivers side now...

Did you fab that arch from scratch? Or did you cut it out of a donor?
Nice work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (SUV-ETR)*

that arch is actually a replacement panel that i had found...








got lucky, finding a lot of the parts


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

Rear arches can be bought as replacement parts over here in Europe... shouldn't be to expensive to ship over if anyone needs a pair.


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (Falcor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Falcor* »_Rear arches can be bought as replacement parts over here in Europe... shouldn't be to expensive to ship over if anyone needs a pair.

how about front fenders?


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (spoonie)*

*Comin' along Very, Very Nicely!!!*, _Benz sunroof, Benz wheels....Nice... _http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (spoonie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoonie* »_
how about front fenders?









Sorry, I havn't been able to find those...


----------



## Rays-Rocco (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

Nice work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What welder are you using?


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (Rays-Rocco)*

im using a miller, but i cant remember the model it is though...


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

need more progress pics, damian!
so, will it be _THIS_ year?


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (spoonie)*

i think it will be this year, just need it to be a little bit warmer. now that i have more time to work on the car it has to be so damn cold


----------



## Rays-Rocco (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

This thread should be an inspiration for anyone who is thinking about sending a Mk1 to the crusher. Great work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Rays-Rocco at 8:03 AM 3-9-2007_


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (Rays-Rocco)*

Inspiration or a reminder to find a mint shell








either way, it was just something that had to be done, and will look mint when it is done, and have every option i think a scirocco should have. just you guys wait there is a whole list of crazy things i want to have done to the car this is just the start.


----------



## Rays-Rocco (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1_F00L* »_ just you guys wait there is a whole list of crazy things i want to have done to the car this is just the start.
 
Looking forward to it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (spoonie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoonie* »_need more progress pics, damian!
so, will it be _THIS_ year?










spoonie i think i need a camera man, with me being the only one doing the work lots of the process is hidden by the final product...


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

did some more fab work today, think everything is all sorted out for the rear panel to be welded on. but i have to wait a couple of weeks for the warmer weather so i can por 15 the underside of the floors because the factory under coating just does not look purdy















the good thing is its warming up and i did not need the heater today


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_*Comin' along Very, Very Nicely!!!*, _Benz sunroof, Benz wheels....Nice... _http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Ahhhh_...I thought it was a Benz roof....carry on......._Good stuff...._







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## smithma7 (Mar 30, 2004)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1_F00L* »_did some more fab work today...
the good thing is its w*o*rming up and i did not need the heater today









Hooray progress! I need to get started soon. It's warming up and the garage is begging to be finished (cleaning).
How much heat do them worms generate? Using Night Crawlers?


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (smithma7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *smithma7* »_
How much heat do them worms generate? Using Night Crawlers? 

ya have no clue what i was thinking, must have been the primer, welding gas and burning undercoating


----------



## vdubkid06 (Jul 25, 2006)

bump


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (vdubkid06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubkid06* »_bump

_Wuzzz Upppp?_


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *northsurveyor* »_
_Wuzzz Upppp?_
















Nada, still waiting to hear back from the guy i am going to get to cage the car and its not warm enough yet to paint in the garage....
but i did get a lot of cleaning done, and garbage sorted out.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1_F00L* »_
but i did get a lot of cleaning done, and garbage sorted out.


*Right On!*, it's all progress towards the next run at it...
Your doin' Fantastick work....
'n' it's get get warmer for you really soon....








_are you/yourself gonna' paint her?_


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

well either my self, my dad or one of his buddies, will shoot it.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

_It just makes all that effort even more worth it if you/or someone you know paints her...wish I was back home to see it when it happens..._ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

did some more cleaning of the shop today, and have been prepping the next areas for work. dash is out again glass roof is out too. i should be ready to cut out the front window area tomorrow maybe by next weekend it will be done. i will take pics tomorrow of what things look like at the moment...things are going to start to take shape soon








now if we had the warmer weather it would be awesome


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

here are the pics as i promised, as you can see there is nothing in the car. cleaned out all the parts and stuff i had sitting in there, took out the dash and sun roof to finish up all the work i can do there. 
also cut out the front window from to fit the new replacement panel, if any one wants to have the parts that i have cut out give me a shout.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

_This is 'gonna be another Sweet Ride outta' Ontario..._
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








_Making me _*PROUD!!!* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rankin (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

Definitely awesome. 

Again, Nice work


----------



## vdubkid06 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: (Rankin)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (vdubkid06)*

have some updates, cut the front end apart fixed the must on most parts just now need to fix the lower rain channel also fixed all the mounting points for the fenders things are looking good now


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

_Pic's no worky_.......curious.....as usuall.......
*How's it goin'?* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

I hope all those people in hot climates who don't know about this thing called rust, appreciate how much hard work is going into this car. It really is inspiring, and I have endless respect for you for going through all this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Falcor (May 26, 2004)

*Re: (polov8)*

Couldn't agree more with Andy, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for some seriously good work.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (polov8)*


_Quote, originally posted by *polov8* »_I hope all those people in hot climates who don't know about this thing called rust, appreciate how much hard work is going into this car. It really is inspiring, and I have endless respect for you for going through all this. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_I have spent my whole life workin' on rusty cars_....I know exactly what he's goin' through..(I used to own a bodyshop)..I'm from Ontario too..(used to live on your turf also Andy...in Barrow..







and did alot of re-sprays there too,but mostly painted bikes)..just happened to get re-located for the work here in the desert.....


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

more updates, i finally had a chance to get a bottle of gas for the welder so i was able to to get the window part welded up i just need to do some of the finishing touches now. test fitted everything today also, put all the front end body panels on, checked the gaps i think everything up top looks to be shaping up


----------



## climber_chef (Apr 5, 2007)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

i see that you have a box from a coffee maker







, you must be burning the midnight oil, i hope i can stay as motivated as you







. nice progress,and keep us updated


----------



## caninus (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (climber_chef)*


_Quote, originally posted by *climber_chef* »_i see that you have a box from a coffee maker







, you must be burning the midnight oil, i hope i can stay as motivated as you







. nice progress,and keep us updated









Damian motivated?.... this is like the 9th year of this project...lol


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

That is a lot of hard work my friend! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Good luck, and hope to see this car as nice as can be soon.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (caninus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *caninus* »_
Damian motivated?.... this is like the 9th year of this project...lol

well not quite 9 years but maybe 6 years and most of that time was finding parts for this car. and my Major motivation is Ford, since thats what i am driving these days.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

I'd have to say I think you have her licked now...Good stuff... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubkid06 (Jul 25, 2006)

bump


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (vdubkid06)*

_Bumparoo......._
_Spring has Sprung...
The Grass has rise...
wonder where all the...
Scirocco's is._....


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

well weather looks like its going to be awesome this weekend, and i have some time so i should be getting a lot of work done this weekend. window should be done, sun roof clearenceing should be done, and finished up, and i hope to get ahold of the guy who is going to fab up my cage. once thats done i can finish the underside of the car and and do body prep... then the fun of building the motor starts and wiring the car up like a MK3


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

damian, come over and take some pics. you'll probably want to copy my cage point-for-point except for the extra bars on the driverside and the rally-style stuff (too annoying to get in and out of for a street car)


----------



## DutchVDub (Aug 27, 2004)

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Keep it coming.
BTW, Is that you in the pic?


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (DutchVDub)*

nope not me, thats my Dad tinkering around with me fitting the pannels, i will have to get a pic of my ugly mug for everyone.


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

damain in silly-slide mode w/ my old scirocco rear panel


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (spoonie)*

come on spoonie, being silly







that Scirocco pannel would have been the best Magic Carpet ever.


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

looks like a nice day to work on the projects ..........


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

more updates, well i had a minor set back this weekend the garage door opener kacked on me and had to fix that with the Rocco in the way but it was done. though i did finish the sheet metal around the window, fabed up new rain gutters what a pain that was, clearenced the roof for the sun roof motor, and started to straighten out the lines on the roof.
things are looking good


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

Shapin' up that's 4 sure....._enjoyin' everything about this thread!!_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















Some excellent welding skills and patience... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Good things can take years to build_... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Editted for more bad spellin'


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (northsurveyor)*

thanks for the compliments about the welding and i do have to say my skills have come a long way since i started this project and am sure they will only get better over time. just have to say sheet metal is not freindly to work with, but for anyone wanting to take something on like this just give it time and patience and you will get it done and can say you did it your self.
i just wish it was done so i could drive the car over the summer.


----------



## wikdslo (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

Nice progress dude. That thing doesnt look like it has changed much since last i saw it, but, i see you've replaced a lot of key metal stuffs. 
Keep it up mang! Looking forward to seeing this.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (wikdslo)*

well over the week i test fitted the sun roof and can say with a few more tweeks everything should be perfect, right now sun roof pops up, slides back with no problems hope this is the last time i will have to test fit this so i can move on to the next mod.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

updates to come tonight, did not get too much done as i was doing home renovations but every little counts.


----------



## vdubkid06 (Jul 25, 2006)

im so loving your build on the mk1 rocco. its truly going to be a 1 of a kind.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

























































as i said not much work but some was done.


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

lookin' good. wanna drop an engine this week?


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (spoonie)*

TTT.....Crank the Tunes in the garage....even a little bit 'o' progress is a good thing in this thread...it's all comin' together...slowly...but surely... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















Editted...'cause I just 'Rocc'd a 1000 posts.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
<----------------------------------------------------------------------










_Modified by northsurveyor at 8:26 PM 5-24-2007_


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (northsurveyor)*

put an engine into a mk1 this past weekend, but not my own. spoonie that scirocco of yours just look TITS







with the motor in and the front bumper.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

well spent Saturday prepping the drivers side inner fender wells for por15 oh the fun of getting rid of that nasty under coating this is making me re think stripping the under side of the car. also spent some time re attaching the inner fender sheet metal to the new quarters that i put on not all that much fun either and have the burns from the weld spatter to prove it


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

progress is slowing down, have gotten a little work done though. 
slowly but surely she will get done, maybe not for this year water fest but next year for sure, maybe even H2O. Oh i cant wait


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

_What's up Dawg?_


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (northsurveyor)*

not much, just been busy with the move and the new house getting things set up but i should be on track very soon...
hope to be hitting up the junk yard for a few trick parts, hope it works out how i think it will.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

bump before this thread is dead...
boy do i need to get off my ass and stop doing side projects


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1_F00L* »_bump before this thread is dead...
boy do i need to get off my ass and stop doing side projects

It'll all come together soon enuff....
I'm the same way, my to do list grows faster than the done list, but what'cha gonna do eh...
This thread will never die.....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

lets bring back some life to this thread, updates to come this weekend...
hopping the guy is going to come and measure it up for the cage too.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

_definitely looking forward to some updates on a heavy build...._ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looking to install a cage also, so we're in similar stages in our builds.
I managed to find a pipe bender that I can use w/my hydraulics(porta power),to help things along...
on a side note, I get to see the Leafs when they come to town, which happens not very often...I'm excited about that too..
atlast....hockey season is here...


----------



## Burnt clutch (Aug 22, 2003)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

I just stumbled accross this and it is awesome that you're bringing this thing back to life! where are you getting your quarter panels and fenderwells, and the rest of your metal, for that matter? I have a rusty '81 Rocco, and if I keep her I'm gonna need some new metal.








-Karl


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (Burnt clutch)*

most of the parts took me years to find, little shops that had them tucked away in dark corners, but i was able to special order some from a place called CrossCanada and they got them from some place in Europe which i used to have a link for but was never willing to pay more for shipping than the parts were worth


----------



## blacktip007 (Jan 24, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

im inspired


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (blacktip007)*

well really not much to show so no photos today, did some more work on the roof still do not have the lines quite right. also found some more rust so a little more work for me to do on the under side of the car, spare tire well needs some work, and the same goes for some other things i will have to box in. spoke with my cage fabricator this weekend also told me he wont be able to take it on till the end of the year so that give me time for all the little things and test fitting of all my parts. 
but sadly i will not be able to finish up the under side till the cage is in.










_Modified by MK1_F00L at 9:52 AM 9-17-2007_


----------



## nateman (Mar 1, 2005)

My rocco looks very similar as far as the rust underneath... Where do I locate the rocker replacement panels? Is there anywhere to find front fenders? 
Killer Job man, lots of respect!!


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (nateman)*

contact http://www.crosscanadaparts.com/ find out if they can still special order parts


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

well there is progress, i actually found time to do some work over the long weekend. finished the drivers side wheel wheels and they are now nicely coated with por-15 does it ever look good, also did some more patching under the car but ran out of time to finish up the rear valence but give it another day and i should have most everything patched up and the car can come back lower to the ground for the finishing of the roof..


----------



## crazyaboutrocs (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

Just came across this. GREAT job. I have a '78 that is in rotisserie at this time, but my restoration seems to have taken a back seat to just about everything that comes along. Good luck and I look forward to seeing it's progress.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (crazyaboutrocs)*

How's it goin'?,anything happenin' up your way?


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

things are going good finding a little time to do work on the car, but i did make some more progress and will have pics up tonight...
rear panel is on just needs the finishing touches, spare tire well was re constructed, and some more work to the under side of the car was done... starting to look even better...


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

new photos... 







































































>


----------



## nateman (Mar 1, 2005)

Sweet man!!! I got rockers for my 78... I'm following closely so feel free to post more informative stuff!!!


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (nateman)*

Looking good man!!!, I can see alot of progress goin' on, 'n' your gettin' really close....really good of you to hook the other guy w/some rockers....
*This is a great example of persistance and bringing back new life to a car many would've parted*... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

you think thats looking good, i test fitted the Euro bumper, and fender flairs just the other day oh it look so mint


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1_F00L* »_you think thats looking good, i test fitted the Euro bumper, and fender flairs just the other day oh it look so mint









'n' mine came off the stands for the first time in a year....


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

even more work done this weekend, pics and info to come this week


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

Cool!, can't wait.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1_F00L* »_








as i said not much work but some was done.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif















What!...engine bay looks sweeeeeet guy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
You are an inspuiration for many!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (northsurveyor)*

I was told of pics with seam sealer applied to the rear inner panel.
Where pics D?


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (Crazy Hungarian)*

Anything happenin' up your way?,keeping tabs.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1_F00L* »_










Where did you buy this?


----------



## gourmandster (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

Labor of Love!! Coming along nicely, Inspiring! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## strengthdesign (Nov 23, 2007)

Looking good man. Props for saving what undoubtedly would have been crushed.


----------



## Sciroccomann (Jan 12, 2004)

*Re: (gourmandster)*

Wow.. that's some work man.. MAJOR props from all of us who don't have the skill, time, nor mindset to complete an undertaking like this. You are a true hero to that scirocco and many of us.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (Sciroccomann)*

here are some more photos... kinda been slacking but tis the season to have no time.


----------



## caninus (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

looking good Damian


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (caninus)*

been back at it hard, should be able to see lots of progress when i get around to updating and taking photos


----------



## BoiseMK1GTI (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

So get on it that update!!! I demand MOAR pics!


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (BoiseMK1GTI)*

demand and you shall recive...


----------



## nateman (Mar 1, 2005)

Lookin really good DUDE!!! My 78 is getting the AXE!!!







It's too far gone...
I do have a set of Rocco Rockers for sale now though!!!







Let me know if you'd like another set, or if anyone else is interested, let me know...


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (nateman)*

sorry dont need anything anymore to finish this car and i do not think i will need any more parts... by any chance are they OEM if they are i know someone that would buy them.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

Last weekend was a little bit of a bust, ran out of Gas for heat and for the welder... did get a chance to do the final test fit of the roof and it works perfect no rubbing since i bonded the last brace up to the roof. also found my self a set of pop out windows to retro fit to the back should work awesome just need to find out who can drill the OEM glass with out killing it.


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

insert <wah-wah-whaaaa> noise
you can't drill tempered glass D.
It will shatter, the hole has to be in the glass before its tempered.
Otherwise there would be several guys running around with mk2 jetta coupes with pop-out rear windows


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (Crazy Hungarian)*

I'm all for shaving things that don't need to be there .... but the ebrake?


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (Mstadt)*

thats a work in progress i am actually moving the e brake farther back as well as the shifter and replacing it with a ebrake set up from a MK3 and a O2J shifter box... 
i just hate how far forward the original set up was


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

Gotcha. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (Mstadt)*

O, also:

I posted a few pages back. Just curious where you found a replacement rear pan and if they also have the corner sections of the rear. saddestday said he could get me some from europe but that they were pricey. Thanks in advance, and the build looks great.


----------



## So Low 2 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

An idea for the hole in the glass might be to mask it off and sandblast it out. I have seen tempered sideglass cut down using this method on cars that were chopped.


----------



## tobiwonkonobi (Nov 18, 2002)

*Re: (So Low 2)*

Nice work thusfar http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (Mstadt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mstadt* »_O, also:

I posted a few pages back. Just curious where you found a replacement rear pan and if they also have the corner sections of the rear. saddestday said he could get me some from europe but that they were pricey. Thanks in advance, and the build looks great.

ya bought the rear pannel from Europe... could not find one localy but was purchased through a company called CrossCanada


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

been doing a little work, working on sorting out the gas tank lid now that i have a scrap ZX7 tank. also been playing with the ebrake position, and pop out rear windows. looks like it is getting to all the little things before i brind it into the shop


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (mopszy)*

up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (Mtl-Marc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mtl-Marc* »_up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


x2.....
I really enjoy reading this thread from the beginning over and over.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccokartei (Nov 2, 2005)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

Good work...


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (sciroccokartei)*

bump for updates http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWtrend (Mar 28, 2004)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (Crazy Hungarian)*

Awesome work!!!! Very time Consuming But 
Should be worth it in the End http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (german old school)*

hey guys sorry there have not been any up dates, been away and busy but should get a day in next week.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

well this weekend I had a little help thanks Garret. Have some photos to upload too!!! Think the rear pop out windows will work out awesome and the new filler cap is all sorted out too. All that is left is a little more welding. Gave you guys some bonus pic's of my wheels.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*









you are NOT allowed to sell those!


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (Crazy Hungarian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crazy Hungarian* »_ [
you are NOT allowed to sell those! 

gotta say they look awesome like supersize cups


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (LubsDaDubs)*

What's up dawg?


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (northsurveyor)*

not much was going to get some work on the car done but Easter and painting around the house won out so next week I hope to get to it again


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1_F00L* »_ Think the rear pop out windows will work out awesome and the new filler cap is all sorted out too. 

I hope it works for you! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Took me about 3 days of cutting, moving, melting, installation and removal of my rear pop outs to get them to seal. A true hassle but what when they work they look great. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I like this thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (Mstadt)*

lookin' good D!


----------



## vdubkid06 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (spoonie)*

sick


----------



## fr4nugen (Aug 30, 2002)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (vdubkid06)*

More Pics please!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (fr4nugen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fr4nugen* »_More Pics please!

+1 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (fr4nugen)*

sorry guys no new pic's the house has taken too much of my time. Have to order a few things and get this thing rolling again, then the fun of test fitting starts


----------



## vdubkid06 (Jul 25, 2006)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (fr4nugen)*

this is going to be one sick ass mk1







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (vdubkid06)*

well guys gotten a little more work done. The sectioned part of the motor cycle gas tank was grafted to the filler pipe from the tank. Turned out very nice. Every thing was then blasted and and primed just need to make time to weld it in. Hope I remember to take out the callers next time


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (vdubkid06)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubkid06* »_this is going to be one sick ass mk1







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

it sure is...keep up the good work....


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (northsurveyor)*

ah, just another rainy day in Toronto wish I was working on the car


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

more pic's people... i think anyone with dial up hates me by now
just a little bit of progress


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

guess the pics were not interesting enough...
bump for future updates, bought more material for the pop out windows today


----------



## wikdslo (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1_F00L* »_guess the pics were not interesting enough...
bump for future updates, bought more material for the pop out windows today

Interesting? YES!
Enough to keep us happy? NEVAR!


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (wikdslo)*

Always good to see the progress,diggin' the filler cap and can't wait to see the pop out window install...... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sciroccohal (May 4, 2005)

*Re: (polov8)*

talk about memories in 1982 I came up with a 14 piece .090" thick reinforcement plate set...for just such problems.
Or course that was before Vortex....so I ended up selling 1.
I haven't seen rust like that since I left VT.
I've got TWO chassis in the back yard that don't require ANY of that shizzle! For sale.
good work dude...and boy I KNOW it's work!


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1_F00L* »_guess the pics were not interesting enough...
bump for future updates, bought more material for the pop out windows today

So, sorry if you mentioned it, but what material are you using? And yeah, us dialup users hate everyone, pretty well.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (punchbug)*

what materials did you need to know about? I have been using some replacement pannels that I have found over the years and sheet metal that was stock thickness bent and welded to shape.


----------



## JonnyPhenomenon (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*









this looks exactly like the gas cap on my old kawasaki ninja...


----------



## fastthings (May 12, 2005)

hey, first post here. i have seen the thread from the start. i won't tell you what i ws thinking .
you carry the tourch for dedication. with that, i'm impressed with what you have done, and did it without leaving the car ruined. i love it dude, your the man!


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: (fastthings)*

bump for D. and his progress. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## punchbug (Jul 15, 2000)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1_F00L* »_what materials did you need to know about? I have been using some replacement pannels that I have found over the years and sheet metal that was stock thickness bent and welded to shape. 

No, sorry! I meant for windows. I have MkI wing vents ("no-drafts" we used to call them) with the usual detached little lever trhat you can't glue back on. I'd like to replace the glazing with something you can drill so I can use a Cabby (or whatever) latch that needs a hole.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (JonnyPhenomenon)*

good eye... It is a bike cap and to fit it I sectioned a gas tank from a bike to make it fit right, I sure like doing things the hard way.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (punchbug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *punchbug* »_
No, sorry! I meant for windows. I have MkI wing vents ("no-drafts" we used to call them) with the usual detached little lever trhat you can't glue back on. I'd like to replace the glazing with something you can drill so I can use a Cabby (or whatever) latch that needs a hole.

Well I actually took those old wi windows out and put the American non vent windows in. But if you are looking for a glue talk to some auto glass guys I was hooked up with industrial grade stuff to mount everything for my rear windows


----------



## vdubkid06 (Jul 25, 2006)

ttt


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (vdubkid06)*

good news, think I have finished all the projects around the house now to focus my time back on the car...


----------



## Throttlepimp (Aug 9, 2004)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

Less typing more progress and pics!!!!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1_F00L* »_good news, think I have finished all the projects around the house now to focus my time back on the car...

Good, and don't let that happen again!


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (polov8)*

I think i need those side windows back, damain.


----------



## LastMartian (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

Diggin the gas cap. Don't stop the work! Moar Pics!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (fr4nugen)*

Summer bump.








Any update?


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (Mtl-Marc)*

Well another weekend of no work on the car but we will see what i can find at Waterfest...
if you see the big red Canada tent, come and say hi


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

well little more work finally finished the last inner fender, so its all welded and painted with wonderfull Por-15 great stuff.
other than that i had the joy of cleaning up the shop way too much stuff in such a small space.


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

yeah...progress http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (Mtl-Marc)*

well just a little more progress, we layed down some primer on the drivers side quarter. lots of seam sealer, and the last of the inner fenders has been finished and painted. took out the sun roof to do some finishing work there with welding supports into there final place. enjoy the photos


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

Looks Good
you must be in a heat wave there, your painter looks like he just stepped out of a chinese Nike Factory.......


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

Nice!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## U. A. V. (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (Iroczgirl)*

Bump...it needs a motor, now!


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (CLASSICK DUBS)*

haha Very funny Rom, it just might need a motor but dont know who's yet... do you know someone


----------



## U. A. V. (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

<--------This guy.


----------



## jesserobertbaker (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (CLASSICK DUBS)*

nice..... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i looked up the thread the second you left! looks good man, Which begs the question...if you can weld...why not do your own exhaust? But seriously tho...nice work!


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (jesserobertbaker)*

well I might be able to weld a little, but have never tig welded or have the time make one 
Will this car ever be finished?


_Modified by MK1_F00L at 4:42 AM 10-21-2008_


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

Car is looking so good. Keep it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You're doing a project a lot of people on here wouldn't even think of attempting.


_Modified by excreations at 5:34 AM 9-15-2008_


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (excreations)*

and I am sure I will never try to start again, just too much work and too little time

_Quote, originally posted by *excreations* »_Car is looking so good. Keep it up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
You're doing a project a lot of people on here wouldn't even think of attempting.

_Modified by excreations at 5:34 AM 9-15-2008_


----------



## gbaloch (Jun 9, 2006)

Just came across this post.
Am also in the middle (well what seems like middle) of restoring my 81 Scirocco.
Resto is a carbon copy, with rust in all the same spots as yours.
If it were not for the color I would think I was looking at the same car. (your initial pics)
Great Job! 
Can't wait to see it when you git er dun!


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

well things are moving along nicely and the car is coming together mostly primed now, been test fitting and prepping the door. also doing the finishing touches on the underside of the car to get ready for the gas tank and rear axle should look like a car again in no time.


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
go scirocco go


----------



## Craige-O (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (Crazy Hungarian)*

Looking good...


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (Craige-O)*

Looks great man!! Been a long time coming!!! I think I started reading this thread when it was about 3 pgs old.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (Rocco_crossing)*

well not sure if I am ready to part with the spair parts I have but was thinking I really do not need 2 hatches, 2 hood's, and 2 windsheilds. If any one is intersted give me a shout


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1_F00L* »_well not sure if I am ready to part with the spair parts I have but was thinking I really do not need 2 hatches, 2 hood's, and 2 windsheilds. If any one is intersted give me a shout 

Given Rom's experience, shouldn't you wait until AFTER the paint is done to part with the hood or the hatch...and as for the windshield...D.
I would never part with a spare windshield for a mk1 scirocco.
You WILL need it some day...no question!


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (Crazy Hungarian)*

jeez, you're almost done and i was just cleaning raccoon droppings out of mine this weekend








i'll take the glass as a trade for the side glass i gave you


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (spoonie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spoonie* »_
i'll take the glass as a trade for the side glass i gave you









you had yer chance to get a rocco 1 windshield for $50
but noooo
couldn't be bothered, could ya!


----------



## spoonie (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (Crazy Hungarian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crazy Hungarian* »_
you had yer chance to get a rocco 1 windshield for $50
but noooo
couldn't be bothered, could ya!

Two problems:
Too cold, Too old.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (Crazy Hungarian)*

Great progres though! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (jesserobertbaker)*

more photos...
didnt get time to do the gas tank, but did get the snow tires on everyones car. I am starting to think i really want BBS deep dish wheels, you will see why in the pics. Also have new part too...


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (Crazy Hungarian)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Crazy Hungarian* »_








you are NOT allowed to sell those! 

what he said


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (Crazy Hungarian)*

I know the Benz wheel look good and have that ats look to them, but a nicedeep dish BBS wheel is something I have always wanted. Did some more cleaning and dug out everything for the rear end. Beam and tank, and have the rear disks all set up bearings and all


----------



## excreations (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

Are the faces staying black??


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (excreations)*

so wait a minute...the beam, that you and your dad painted all those years ago, when I first came by yer place in 99 or 00 is seeing use!?!
Wow, damn...glad to hear!!!!!!
Yeah for D's progress.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (excreations)*

wish they were my wheels, but a buddy brought over a extra wheel he had just to get me going. Ifni were to find a set I think I would keep of black


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

well took the doors all apart today, welded up a few imperfections filled in the antenna in the fender also.
Installed the Gas tank and the way i am going to rout the ebrake cables is going to be awesome. should have some pics maybe next week


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

no pic's yet but getting everything ready for the rear axel install, had some custom tubes bent for the ebrake cables gust need to turn the ends to hold the cables now and finish cleaning the mk4 calipers... Should look good once all together and painted up.


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

great stuff


----------



## nathan1990 (Jul 13, 2008)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

lookin good brah Stupid rust on ontario cars eh. Id paint it orange or green rather than red though


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (nathan1990)*

QUOTE=nathan1990]lookin good brah Stupid rust on ontario cars eh. Id paint it orange or green rather than red though[/QUOTE]
how did you guess those are 2 of my top choices[


----------



## greekin2 (Sep 26, 2006)

Sweet A$$ build... I will have to keep this in my sites...


----------



## RTCustomz (Dec 20, 2004)

*Re: (greekin2)*

YA very nice build!


----------



## Shawn B (Nov 27, 2003)

*Re: (RTCustomz)*

This thing still isn't done!!?? j/k man
Looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif makes me wish I had my scirocco, guess I gotta wait another week or so before I get it.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (Shawn B)*

gotta bump this out of the dead...
as soon as i get rid of this cold, or the weather gets a little better i might be able to get some more work done


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

wow, i cant belive i have had no time to touch the project in months hope to get some time on it in the near future


----------



## roccodingo (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1_F00L* »_wow, i cant belive i have had no time to touch the project in months hope to get some time on it in the near future









Your not on your own there brother, always other peoples c**p gets in the way ...


----------



## 88VW16v (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: (roccodingo)*

Quality build going on here. I am running into the same issue with my roc. Between the wife with her college and having to watch the two kids (both under 4) and my own job time is scarce at best. Getting things done here and there every weekend but nowhere near my expected pace when I started to go through everything on the car several months ago. Hopefully we can all find some more time for the finer things in life and most importantly it stops friggin snowing someday!!!







I'll tell ya that global warming is a bitch!


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (88VW16v)*

wonder if anyone looks at this, build thread anymore... dont worry im not being lazy just a little of things getting in the way of me getting any work done. 2 more months and i should be getting more time in the garage


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MK1_F00L* »_wonder if anyone looks at this, build thread anymore... 

You betcha'.....It's on my fav's along with optimus's and a couple other's build threads..._Good things take time_....








Edited for page own'd....been awhile... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 










_Modified by northsurveyor at 8:40 PM 6-16-2009_


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

Just read through all 8 pages. 
_Inspirational_ is a word that comes to mind!

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubkid08 (Aug 2, 2008)

was hoping to see the finished product with the clk wheels.
but theres nothing at all wrong with bbs's


----------



## DjarumSplasher (Mar 6, 2008)

*FV-QR*

You are a braver man than I am! Looking forward to the rest of this build!


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DjarumSplasher)*

Updates?????


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DjarumSplasher)*

Updates?????


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

wow its about time I did an update, not much work has been done but i did get a chance to make my custom e brake channels for the MK3 set up in the car, and put the tank in, cleaned up the straps for the tank and cut new rubber for them also...


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

bout time !!!!!! the vortex demands more updates


----------



## Rocc__On (Aug 6, 2008)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (ERD)*

Any progress is good progress...it's coming together slowly but surely,keep up the good work... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (Rocc__On)*

Well I will be back at it again tomorrow, wheel wells are already under coated just have to finish up the gas tank install and get the rear beam in and just maybe it will be back on 4 wheels again


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

Well I did it, final touches to the new e-brake set up. Installed the rear axle, 5x100 discs, coil overs, front suspension, seam sealed and under coated under side of the car... But the car is back on 4 wheels after idont know how many years. Next on the list finish cleaning the engine bay, prime and prep doors, hood and hatch, and to finish the pop out rear windows







I must be crazy to still be working on this thing


----------



## Rocco_crossing (Dec 19, 2002)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif your still working and we're still loving it!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (Rocco_crossing)*

here are some pic's


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

wow, you weren't kidding....progress!


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

selling some parts if anyone is interested 
MK1 Scirocco hood
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4657039
MK1 Scirocco Hatch
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4657051
16v Knife edged Crank
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4657055
D&W intake
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3076663


_Modified by MK1_F00L at 2:58 PM 11-21-2009_


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (MK1_F00L)*

progress !!!


----------



## the_mad_bastard (Aug 22, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (ERD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ERD* »_progress !!!

your turn! whatcha got for us?


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (the_mad_bastard)*

been watching this build for years! the progress you are making is slow and steady though, fantastic job on everything. it takes such a level of commitment to take a rotted out car and restore it to its original beauty. cant wait to see the final product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: Project Mythical Scirocco... (8716vrocco)*

Well it looks like I will not have time do do anything till January on the car. So for now it's gathering parts and making the game plan to make more headway...


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice build, Just read all 9 pages...I had a feeling of deja vu, when I was going throught the whole thing...
Its also funny that mine also started its life in Toronto, but ended up in my back yard last year...
I would really like to see yours when its finished!


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (fredybender)*

lets bring this back from the dead, going to be taking a look at what small projects can be done on the car... things are getting a little cold in Canada


----------



## 8716vrocco (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

never thought i would see this car actually on the ground! great work, been watching the progress for too many years but glad to see how far it has come http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

Gonna' be a real nice ride when she's done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif ,keep up the great work!,our MKI's will probably finished around the same time







,Good things take time.


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

It's been 3 weeks,OK,really only 3 days what's up?


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (northsurveyor)*

Wow it's been some time since I hbe had anything to update. Did some more clean up and finishing with the seam sealer. More cleaning of the engine bay and hope to test fit the motor in a months time


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

Good to hear you're pickin' away at it. I'll have to come by and see it sometime.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (BennyB)*

yup chipping away at it for sure, trying to get it ready for paint...
lots of cleaning, and doing finishing touches before she goes and gets a new coat.
just a few shots of the now clean engine bay ugh!!! never again


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

Well getting some more work done, doors needed more work than we thought once we started to strip them... Lost of progress to done in the weeks to come aiming for paint in 5 weeks. Should have pics up soon.
sellIng my 16v turbo parts as the dead line to finish is tighening up, need to find a drop in and turn key solution


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (MK1_F00L)*

some shots of the doors, still need a little more work before they are done...
hood, and fenders next


----------



## JaymesW (Jun 27, 2008)

that looks nice, got the lines all matched up?


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

*Re: (JaymesW)*

Ya all the lines match up, but will be doing a final fitting before it all goes out for paint


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

great work glad to see this comming along


----------



## alexmpineda (Apr 1, 2010)

wow this is... AWESOME!!! keep it up man!!! 
you're a total opposite of me... i only have like minor things to fix.. and i dont get around to doing them 
i can't wait to see this sexy beast finished


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

more crappy phone pics :laugh: 
not much has gone on since my last post, have decided not to do pop out rear windows... just cant find the time to play with all the mounting points for the windows.

shifter is in and mounted, and more parts have been primed 


























































































Enjoy


----------



## euroheadnyc (Apr 9, 2010)

?????????????


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

I know, I know... no updates!!!

just too many things on the go, right now trying to sell parts to fund the next step of the project

no longer looking to tinker just want to do turn key operation, so the 16v turbo parts are up for sale

2 x 16v heads
2 x 16v PL blocks
1 x 16v 1.8l knife edged crank
2 x K26 turbo's (one for parts)
1 x Audi 5cyl 20v exauhst manifold modified for 16v
1 x Audi 5cyl 20v watse gate
4 x Audi 5cyl 20v pistons (will fit 1.8l 16v block)

Extra 16v bits, Cam's, Valves, Lifters, Chains

1 x 1.8t bottom end external water pump style
1 x 1.8t computer and harness

1 x ARP 16v Rod bolts 
1 x ARP 16v Head bolts for


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

Glad to see this In here. GL with the next step.:thumbup:


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

just thought I would toss this up here just in case someone might have a leed for a part...

Audi 200 20v tubro intake? 
anyone know of one kicking around?


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

MK1_F00L said:


> just thought I would toss this up here just in case someone might have a leed for a part...
> 
> Audi 200 20v tubro intake?
> anyone know of one kicking around?


 I know of a polished/smoothed one that already has a VR6 throttle body plate welded on ready to go for a 16v.


----------



## junn (May 6, 2008)

how much for the arp16v head bolts and the audi manifold and can you ship them


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Sorry not selling the motor anymore had the price listed at one point for a really good price but I'm starting to build the motor now and will need all tje parts. 
But do have a knife edged crank I am not using off a 1.8 16v 

and bdot you have a pm


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

MK1_F00L said:


> Sorry not selling the motor anymore had the price listed at one point for a really good price but I'm starting to build the motor now and will need all tje parts.
> But do have a knife edged crank I am not using off a 1.8 16v
> 
> and bdot you have a pm


 Send again, didn't get one!


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Dbot re sent pm regarding the intake. 

Also aquired a set of adapters to run the CLK Benz wheels... 
Hope to have pics soon 

thanks AJ have fun at H2O


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Wow it's been way too long since I have posted or done any work on the car...
Now need to tow the car to a shop to get sprayed...
Damn winter getting in the way...

Need to finish this project before I lose my shop space to my dads project...


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Bump... 
New motor for the project, hope this helps speed up the build...
Got my 1.8t lump and tranny should do the trick.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

MK1_F00L said:


> Bump...
> New motor for the project, hope this helps speed up the build...
> Got my 1.8t lump and tranny should do the trick.



Nice, you will enjoy that a lot more. 1.8ts never lose


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

More good news, the car has finally made it's way out of the garage and is sitting at the body shop awaiting the next step... 

A little more prep and fresh paint


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

It's getting closer engine bay Is painted and interior aswell as the inside of the doors...
Will post pics once I set up on a new host site for photos


----------



## ShawnO (May 29, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

A little more progress, cars is now painted and all the panels are on. Thanks for all the help Sandor don't think I would have gotten thus far today without you there!!!:thumbup: 

On another note is there anyone that can enlighten me on how to adjust the doors? Tips tricks or a write up... I have one door that came off another car and can't get it to fit just right... Seemed to be fine during mock up, just though I would need a thicker shim if anything but it just ain't going to cooperate 

Damn coach built cars:laugh:


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

PICTARS!!!!!!!!opcorn:


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

long over due pic up date...


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Looks really good! What color is that? The only thing I don't like about this post is the aftermarket gas cap, otherwise :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

The colour is a porsche black metallic and it even looks better in person, as for the gas cap I know it's not everyone's thing but it is a real motor cycle gas cap...

I still have more pics maybe tonight if I have time


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*Mythical*

Congrads, you must be psyched! The car looks great, some things take time but pay off, kudos to all of the work you have done.:thumbup::beer:


----------



## microdub98 (May 12, 2007)

opcorn: :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## DKScirocco (Sep 30, 2003)

MK1_F00L said:


> On another note is there anyone that can enlighten me on how to adjust the doors? Tips tricks or a write up... I have one door that came off another car and can't get it to fit just right... Seemed to be fine during mock up, just though I would need a thicker shim if anything but it just ain't going to cooperate
> 
> Damn coach built cars:laugh:


First off, I've been watching your build in the early stages and the results IS worth the doubts and lots of swearing!  Paint job is beautiful! Love the Porsche Black :heart:

As for tricks for the door. There is no way to perfectly align the doors back to the way it was BUT! I have found a trick to get it damn close. But this involves having the door working prior to dissembling it. I guess thats too late now. I basically use top sliding rails and lots of adjsutment brackets made on a level floor. I made it durable so the door can rest on the sliding rails. Two rails, one towards the front(door card speaker) and one on the back (door card vent). The rail slides long enough so when the door is fully open I can tighten the socket bolts. Best thing is once built it always works and take minutes to adjust. 

This is similar to what I built, its called Horizontal Track Roller Guide Blocks and Rails
http://www.mcmaster.com/#track-roller-rails/=c9gu7v

Hope this will help give you some ideas... 

I had to do this several times becasue the doors does droop over time from people resting on it :banghead:


----------



## Scirocco_Kind_of_Guy (Oct 6, 2010)

I cant wait to see this done :thumbup::thumbup: its looking very good so far :beer:


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

just a few more pics to tease


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

oh sweet jeezzis!


----------



## Scirocco_Kind_of_Guy (Oct 6, 2010)

I :heart: THAT BODY KIT :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Well things are shaping up and it's looking more like a car all the time. Just spent a little time putting on the door cards and interior panels as well as having the rear wiring harness in. Not looking forward to the under dash wires and engine bay.

One thing though who would have thought 30 year old door cards would look so monty fresh out my storage bag


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

really like that black and super jealous of the kamei kit wish i could afford one


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Absolutely stunning! :thumbup:


----------



## chandlerGTi (Jul 13, 2004)

Been watching this for years, and happened to look and whatdayaknow but there are pics! It is looking AWESOME! Love me some Kamei kit goodness:thumbup:


----------



## euroheadnyc (Apr 9, 2010)

how are you fitting the benz wheels?:thumbup:


----------



## Nashty Rabbit (Nov 11, 2001)

so just skimmed the first and last page for pics and will definitely come back to read between the two pages.... 

but from what i saw.... beautiful... :beer:

subscribed

take care,
nash


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

MK1_F00L said:


> Well things are shaping up and it's looking more like a car all the time. Just spent a little time putting on the door cards and interior panels as well as having the rear wiring harness in. Not looking forward to the under dash wires and engine bay.
> 
> One thing though who would have thought 30 year old door cards would look so monty fresh out my storage bag


PICTARS!!!!!!!!


----------



## tcfootball (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow!! looks great!!


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Wow, it's great to see this car coming back together after such an epic rebuild! You must be stoked! :beer:


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Ya it's awesome to see it take shape, I know over the years I have had a few things set me back with the project and it has been at a stage I needed to paint it too move on...

More work done on the inside of the car hopeto have pics up tonight


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

PICTARS!!!!!!!!:laugh: as requested


























sorry only had the iphone with me:banghead:


----------



## Scirocco_Kind_of_Guy (Oct 6, 2010)

iPhone pics are better than no pics imo.


----------



## the_mad_bastard (Aug 22, 2001)

Hotness. Love the interior. Love it all, actually. Keep pushing, dude. Time is running out!!!


----------



## emg60vw (Nov 10, 2006)




----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Sorry guys project will be on hold for a little bit. Too many projects on the go and the twins just arrived!!!
Talk about having your hands full...

Will try to start back at it when the weather cools down towards the fall.


----------



## euroheadnyc (Apr 9, 2010)

:thumbup: love this thread. dope work


----------



## the_mad_bastard (Aug 22, 2001)

MK1_F00L said:


> Sorry guys project will be on hold for a little bit. Too many projects on the go and the twins just arrived!!!
> Talk about having your hands full...
> 
> Will try to start back at it when the weather cools down towards the fall...


...of 2016!!!!

congrats on a great reason to get nothing done on the rocco for the next half decade!


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Ya well, goal now is to make it run for next year... Motor, brakes, wiring... Think I might need a team of helper's in the fall to get it done. You up for a little tinkering on the scirocco?

Oh and Peter told me you put some awesome numbers down with the jetta at waterfest


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Well as I'm hoping to get a little more work done on the scirocco in the weeks to come, I was wondering if anyone would have any spare clips that hold the metal trim around the back side windows half of mine are broken 

Hope to have some pics of progress soon, only thing I have done is gotten the car out of storage...


----------



## Crazy Hungarian (Feb 10, 2002)

Hooray!


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

No one has any of those rear window clips kicking around? Or knows or a parts car that they could be salvaged from?


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

the only way you will find some is on a doner car...
Mk1 Rocco specific clip, and no one has them, beleive me I tried! 
these little clips are in the same unobtanium material, as the smqll rear parcel tray plastic receptacles, crack free dash, and NOS late Mk1 turn signals...


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

fredybender said:


> the only way you will find some is on a doner car...
> Mk1 Rocco specific clip, and no one has them, beleive me I tried!
> these little clips are in the same unobtanium material, as the smqll rear parcel tray plastic receptacles, crack free dash, and NOS late Mk1 turn signals...



Maybe not 'New Old Stock' but replica turn signals are out there... 

Mr Mythical- keep on truck'n.


----------



## Mean 'n Green86 (Dec 17, 2006)

just read the build thread from start to finish.....oh my goodness you are talented. this car is awesome and for what its worth i :heart:the gas cap


----------



## the_mad_bastard (Aug 22, 2001)

MK1_F00L said:


> No one has any of those rear window clips kicking around? Or knows or a parts car that they could be salvaged from?


got a part number you can give me?


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Jay it's the clip I showed you last year, I know I will either have to find them on a car being parted out or NOS in an old school garage that's I'd they could find them. Could not find any part numbers on the clips though and don't have a copy of Edka to look it up on.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Thanks for the compliments about the project, I had a vision and went with it. A lot of the skills I have learned throughout the project just takes time and dedication... Through time is hard to come by these days


----------



## the_mad_bastard (Aug 22, 2001)

MK1_F00L said:


> Jay it's the clip I showed you last year, I know I will either have to find them on a car being parted out or NOS in an old school garage that's I'd they could find them. Could not find any part numbers on the clips though and don't have a copy of Edka to look it up on.


 ah, THAT one. 

my old skool ETKA microfiche reader is in storage. i'll be busting that out in a few months and will hopefully be able to find the part number in there, then work backwards to see if anyone still has it. 

probably not, though..


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Slow process but work had been done, cleaned up new steering rack, and sorted what was needed for the brakes.
Hope to have brake lines and fuel lines installed next time out working on the car. Sorry no pic's


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

Just saw this thread, wow, nice work!


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Gathering parts for the next stages of work, 
brake lines check,
Master & booster,
turbo down pipe flange check, 
m14-m12 studs check,
Tires to mock up the MB wheels check,
Momo wheel check,

Now just to find time to work on it


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Did some more work over the weekend, test fitted the MB CLK wheels with the conversion studs I found M14 to M12. Also got the new rack in, modified to work with the 5x100 spindles.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Just a boring update, but an update none the less.

Taking care of the details 

Transmission took a bath









Detailing of the starter and brake parts


----------



## northsurveyor (May 22, 2006)

Good things take time..
I think I said it way back on page 3 
Looks fantastic!
Great job man..
Back in Black!:thumbup:


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Did you ever finish your scirocco Scott?
I'm still plugging away at it as you can see with dreams of it being finished though I am getting closer once the motor is in I will be happy.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

great build so far :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

you really did start with a LOT of rust woww!!


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Well no real work done on the car but the work shop got cleaned up, and the car is inside again. 
Can't believe I pulled that all off in one day!!!
Now if I could only get some real work done on the car...


----------



## Levi96 (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice work! Look my old scirocco: 

http://www.carstyling.hu/car_shower.php?id=35974


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Levi96 said:


> Nice work! Look my old scirocco:
> 
> http://www.carstyling.hu/car_shower.php?id=35974


Thanks, your scirocco looked sweet too.

Now I will be happy once mine is done and on the road, so close, yet so faraway from being done.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Just itching to work on this beast...
Just can't see there being to to work on the project any time soon


----------



## ERD (Jul 20, 2004)

whats going on here ...............


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

I know just waiting for the tumbleweed...


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Well thoughts would look through my own build for motivation and noticed all the pictures are gone. Anyone know of a good site for hosting photos? Might as well try to maintain the build thread if I can't actually work on the car. 

Needs to be free, as extra funds should be going to the scirocco project if possible  

If anyone is interested I am selling extra parts I have to fund the rest of the project.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

Flicker or photo bucket are both free


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

I may be looking to sell my Mercedes CLK wheels & adapters as well as the 5x100 set up from the scirocco. Would like to do local sale, located in Toronto Ontario


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Took some time but finally updating all the broken links


----------



## 81type53 (Jun 2, 2008)

*nice*

digging this car from day one. Lots of work.:thumbup:


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

MK1_F00L said:


> Took some time but finally updating the broken *car*


^^^ This needs to be fixed


----------



## California 16v (Jul 20, 2008)

MK1_F00L said:


> Took some time but finally updating all the broken *car*





fredybender said:


> ^^^ This needs to be fixed


:thumbup: :laugh: :thumbup:



MK1_F00L said:


>


I :heart: these Wheels :thumbup:


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

can't belive it has taken me so long to just fix 5 pages of broken links to the build thread...
keep posted, further repair and hopefully updates in the near future.

OK all fixed now...:banghead:


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Things are a brewing...
Sold off most of my excess parts to fund the next stages of the build. Should post some of the interesting items that have been bought. But I will all leave you with this, the cars drive train has changed once again and it's back to the basics.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

I still have some items for sale:
- primmed hood 
-extra glass for the car
- stock n/a bumpers
- stock mirrors 

All located in Toronto, Ontario, Canada


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

MK1_F00L said:


> Things are a brewing...
> Sold off most of my excess parts to fund the next stages of the build. Should post some of the interesting items that have been bought. But I will all leave you with this, the cars drive train has changed once again and it's back to the basics.


ooooh oooooh this chapter sounds excitingopcorn:


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Just a teaser pic to show the future direction on the project. I have a lot of parts that I have packed away to finish the rest of the project should be able to make this happen once I find time to install everything.


----------



## littlegti84 (Aug 18, 2001)

Sexy...


----------



## ALLROAD VR (Jan 23, 2006)

In for updates.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Selling off parts I will not be using to buy the final parts needed. I suppose I could show off some of the parts I have acquired though


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

MK1_F00L said:


> Selling off parts I will not be using to buy the final parts needed. I suppose I could show off some of the parts I have acquired though


Yes Yes you could


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Minor progress needed to clean up them up before installing the suspension 
Still a little bit of work to do


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

They didn't clean up all that bad

















Just in time to get some assembly work on the suspension done over the weekend


----------



## fredybender (Nov 18, 2008)

If you need a hand with those Webers : I'm only a 5 hour road trip, but I think I got good enough experience to get everything up & running: just asking for pizza & beer for my travels... (WARNING: this might be expensive, even if only a week end  )


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

fredybender said:


> If you need a hand with those Webers : I'm only a 5 hour road trip, but I think I got good enough experience to get everything up & running: just asking for pizza & beer for my travels... (WARNING: this might be expensive, even if only a week end  )


Thanks I will keep that in mind once I have everything installed. But am still far from that point. But I do think I might have a chance to make some good headway this year but have given up setting up deadlines for myself knowing that I will never be able to meet them.

Would love to see your scirocco though, also think I may have to grab some parts from you as well.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Well I think this car has been on and off jack stands more than it should over the years but once again it's on 4 wheels
Some NOS parts have come out of hibernation too
Yay progress


----------



## ziggirocco (Dec 13, 2010)

What strut bar is that, never saw that model before


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

ziggirocco said:


> What strut bar is that, never saw that model before


Not sure who makes the bar was looking for manufacturers markings but did not find anything looks like something omp made, but it was a nice find from "Water Fest" years ago


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Well picked up a header just did a little clean up on it...

How it looked when I got it









A little clean up









A little bit of high temp paint









Now to just get the head and motor to the garage and install it into the car


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Another part I just acquired to help with the completion, yay for sweet retro parts


----------



## BennyB (Mar 27, 2000)

It looks like you are set up for a nice high-rev 8V. Do you have a 2H or 9A trans to go with it? I likely have an extra if needed. 
I have the same setup in my red '81 and it's really fun to drive on short trips. Not so much on the highway though


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

BennyB said:


> It looks like you are set up for a nice high-rev 8V. Do you have a 2H or 9A trans to go with it? I likely have an extra if needed.
> I have the same setup in my red '81 and it's really fun to drive on short trips. Not so much on the highway though


Wish it was as easy to put a 020 in, everything has been removed or relocated to run a 02J so a 2L mk4 transmission will make its way into the car


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Rainy update...

Rocco in the rain, 4 years of dust washed off by mother nature


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

Love the X1 kit


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

The kit does look good I lucked out when I found it.

On a side note.

One of my side projects for the car is to bring this G60 valve cover back to life. Grease, oxidized aluminum, and pealing paint this should be fun. The final result should be worth the effort I think.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Just a PSA  bought more interesting bits for the scirocco, some needed to sort fueling for the carbs and some not necessary but couldn't resist the local find. In time I will get some photos together


----------



## sicrocc (Sep 5, 2010)

Waiting for pics of said parts...:laugh::wave:


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

And I'm being a tease
Soon though


----------



## TBerk (Oct 9, 2000)

Random Thoughts based on this most recent page;


- I want to see you smoke those Donuts.

- Props to you for making Progress. Inertia is many a downfall catalyst, force multiplier. (I've been in a Tom Clancy frame of mind recently; currently re-reding Executive Order and just re-began Rainbow Six...

- That Front Mount Brace looks like a Knock-Of, .. er Reproduction of the (Might I recall) AutoTech?, or maybe TechTonics? The one I remember had an adjustable nut system in the middle...

(After sleeping on it, I think I recall an *Autotech* parts catalog with the thing I'm thinking that one looks like...)


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

TBerk said:


> Random Thoughts based on this most recent page;
> 
> 
> 1- I want to see you smoke those Donuts.
> ...


1-When the car is under its own power this may just possibly happen  been a long time since I last did a burnout...

2-Progress if you can call it that, if the car wasn't so far away from my home I would tinker on it every night. But as it stands I do little projects to keep it going, I have done a major purge of parts I have no use for which has also funded a few of my recent purchases.

3-That's cool, I may have to see if I have a old catalogue kicking around and look.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

As for new exciting things

Here are a few things I have picked up for my fuel system



















I am sure I have started to pick things up above and beyond what I need

Also have a painless wiring kit to rewire the entire car, just not sure which way I will do the fuel cut off switch. I know I have a few options though.

Also picked this sweet autopower roll bar not even sure if it will fit with my sunroof mod, but I couldn't pass it up


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Haven't posted anything for some time, I did do some more work on the valve cover so I might as well post pics. Also started to refurbish the carb linkage I have no clue what happens to it but I will have to continue to clean it up and source new springs and ball end joints.


























































I still need to take pics of how it looks with the finished prep work, but think my vision of the final product will be a nice touch for the engine bay.

Not quite sure what I am going to do for the breather on the valve cover, if I can't find something that will work or be modified, I might just have to machine it myself.

Here's to trying to be different


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

MK1_F00L said:


> Here's to trying to be different


Are'nt we all 
looks good from here


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Looking back at my old pics has got me thinking of how I will set up all my gauges.










First was I would install them in the radio slot, now looking at it I may just modify the heater control panel house the main gauges. And retrofit the old heater controls to the radio slot.

Only problem I see it that I have too many gauges and it would be nice to have them all visible at a glance.
I.e., air/fuel, water temp, oil pressure, oil temp, volt gauges

Well those are my thoughts for the day, stay tuned for future ramblings from the foolish one


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

During my brake project gold bar is underway. Let's hope I don't hate this


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Being such a nice warm day outside I just had to take advantage of it.

Here are the before shots


















And now the after, still need to sort out some final details but I am one step closer


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

I just had to do a test fit on my spare head...










It's getting closer 
Scratch 1 of a 1000 things to finish up


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Well started to bring the carb linkage back to life, wish I had a good before picture as it looked to be a lost cause. Right now just been doing a little clean up, hope to have some more progress on this in the near future.

Still need to find replacement springs and new rod ends.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

I've always been curious, and I've never actually investigated. For that roll bar, where does it mount up to? I imagine it bolts to the body, but the sheet metal seems a bit thin for the cage to be effective, unless I am (most likely) missing something.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

0dd_j0b said:


> I've always been curious, and I've never actually investigated. For that roll bar, where does it mount up to? I imagine it bolts to the body, but the sheet metal seems a bit thin for the cage to be effective, unless I am (most likely) missing something.


I have yet to test fit the cage, but a bolt in cage has what I am guessing to be a 3"x4" pad on each end that rests on the floor and shock towers. Each pad has a corresponding plate of matching size that goes to the opposite side to create a sandwich, which evenly disperses over that area.

Hope that made sense


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Just picked up these, totally not needed but aren't they Purdy...


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

MK1_F00L said:


> I have yet to test fit the cage, but a bolt in cage has what I am guessing to be a 3"x4" pad on each end that rests on the floor and shock towers. Each pad has a corresponding plate of matching size that goes to the opposite side to create a sandwich, which evenly disperses over that area.
> 
> Hope that made sense


Ahh, yes that makes sense, and now my confusion is all cleared up. Thank you!


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

A little more progress on the linkage, still need to source out the springs and rod ends.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Just another boring picture of the linkage. Found a set of spring to replace the crappy ones that were catching on everything, also scored a new set of rod ends. Now to wait for the studs to come in for the manifold once I have them it's time to test fit it all.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Ok just had to test fit everything and see how it looks all together. 
Ok maybe I just like taking pics of this set up.





































Wish I had the car closer to me, but will throw this out there anyone know what size velocity stacks can fit on the carbs before they start to hit the rain tray or fire wall?


----------



## aarron (Aug 11, 2013)

I know there's nothing wrong with CIS, but DAMN that looks good! :beer::thumbup:


----------



## PA Rocco (Jul 19, 2015)

MK1_F00L said:


> Ok maybe I just like taking pics of this set up.


Don't blame you one bit! Looks sweet! :thumbup:




MK1_F00L said:


> Wish I had the car closer to me, but will throw this out there anyone know what size velocity stacks can fit on the carbs before they start to hit the rain tray or fire wall?


I have no idea, but could you have some measurements taken from a reference line... say a string between the motor & transmission mounts to various points on the firewall & raintray? Then you duplicate from the same line on your engine - swing an arc from that line? Since I got my Rocco I've been wondering how people know what will fit where without spending a small fortune to find out. I mean, I know that a lot of different swaps have been done and the info is out there now... but someone, somewhere spent a ton of money on stuff that didn't fit before there was a 'database'. Now, if we had access to all the CAD models it would be a different story. So... I think I find myself thinking about such things lately... :screwy: 




aarron said:


> I know there's nothing wrong with CIS, but DAMN that looks good! :beer::thumbup:


I just love how clean the engine bay is with carbs & none of that CIS spaghetti on top of the engine! Still gotta love the reliability of CIS though. There's definitely a place in this world for both.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Your right nothing wrong with cis, though I picked up my car as a roller so it came as a blank slate and everything removed.

I would love to be able to measure things up in the car, but as it stands its stored about a hour away. I just keep myself busy with small projects till I have the time to install it all.


----------



## onurB (Nov 4, 2010)

MK1_F00L said:


> Wish I had the car closer to me, but will throw this out there anyone know what size velocity stacks can fit on the carbs before they start to hit the rain tray or fire wall?


I just test fitted a similar set up on mine tonight. From the edge of the bellmouth to the firewall, I have 65mm and currently having 40mm stacks, so overall 105mm of clearance (the firewall is not flat so this is the shortest distance taken on the outermost stack of the passenger side carb). That being said, at that point it is hitting the firewall. Also, per Des Hammill's Bible, it is recommended to keep at least 25 mm (1 inch) of clearance to allow the stacks to acheive their goal.
So 80mm stacks would be the max you can go, IMO. And at that lenght, it could be a PITA to install.

And you'll probably want to sync them at some point, so clearance is needed for the syncrometer you'll use.
I don't know how much though, a snail type one is in the mail for me right now. Maybe in a couple of days I could take some more measurement.

I also noticed that the coil pack is really close, if not rubbing, on the outer stack on the driver side. I'm thinking about relocating it or just rotate it 90*.

GL with your build :beer:

Edit: Oh god :banghead:, I just realized that you have an S1, mine an S2... So take this info with a grain of salt because I'm not aware of the differences in both cars engine bay.
Anyway I'll leave it there, could be usefull to someone else.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Thanks for the feed back and info guys, also scored new parts pics will follow soon


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

I was wondering if I would hit 80,000 views before the new year, and it just happened.

Thanks for following, wonder how many views before the project is finished











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

First post of the year, working on another small project. Looking to sort out the manifold vacuum will be drilling and tapping the manifold and using this vibrant vacuum manifold block. Hope it will turn out how I picture it in my head.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Baby is going to get a new pair of shoes soon. Keep you guys posted. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

MK1_F00L said:


> Baby is going to get a new pair of shoes soon. Keep you guys posted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



WELL where are they??


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Just a quick shot of one, more gold for the project.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

:thumbup:,


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

LubsDaDubs said:


> :thumbup:,


I have had a few options in mind, which were either out of the budget or not local. So when these popped up and for the price I couldn't resist.

So it's clean, classic and wide for me now with the added bonus of gold 


Now to find time to detail and clean the block, pick up the tranny and get it all ready drop it in the car.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

15x8's??


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

What are they?


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

d-bot said:


> What are they?


They are Aodhan AH05 15x8 et20
Let see how much fun it's going to be to make them fit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Did a little work modifying the brass fittings and measuring things up for the bracket to mount the vacuum manifold. Looks like it should work out how I want to set it up now to draft it up and test out my buddies 3D printer if he lets me.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

MK1_F00L said:


> They are Aodhan AH05 15x8 et20
> Let see how much fun it's going to be to make them fit.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Similar to the enkie 92's that i'm currently running, I used a 2mm spacer in front and a 5 in the rear to get them to sit flush, I had to trim the inner edges of the lfares and of course my arches are already rolled.


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Who likes cad drawings? I may be adding some in the future


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Been way too busy with work to finalize any of my CAD work. But I have played around with this bracket design and have it marked out, now to find time to get to the shop and finish it.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Every time I think I'm picking up speed with the project it comes to a screeching halt. A few little projects started but nothing worth posting till now. Major milestone since I have finally dug out the motor from under the shelf and put it on the engine stand. A major clean up is going to be needed before it goes in the car.

I haven't given up yet guys... just slow in progress 



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LubsDaDubs (Apr 6, 2004)

MK1_F00L said:


> Every time I think I'm picking up speed with the project it comes to a screeching halt. A few little projects started but nothing worth posting till now. Major milestone since I have finally dug out the motor from under the shelf and put it on the engine stand. A major clean up is going to be needed before it goes in the car.
> 
> I haven't given up yet guys... just slow in progress
> 
> [


do work son, glad you are still working on it


----------



## sins (Apr 29, 2004)

overdue bump!


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Work is still being as I have time available to me, most of my updates are on instagram at the moment. Will try to have a little update shortly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All Eyez on me (May 13, 2010)

LubsDaDubs said:


> do work son, glad you are still working on it


HA! Another FabForums Youtube viewer.. :thumbup:


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

All Eyez on me said:


> HA! Another FabForums Youtube viewer..


Lol I didn’t catch that, FabForums rocks. Anyone also watch TheFabricator on YouTube?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MK1_F00L (Nov 13, 2001)

Well other than buying more parts, I have been playing around with carb filter ideas. Really should have done a step by step restoration and modification of the ones I have been working on, almost finished but am looking for the right brass hardware to finish it off









Other than that picked up a auto tech exhaust









Also scored a scirocco steering wheel that I have future ideas for once the car is done, and picked up a fabless manufacturing cross bar.









Other than that I may have found a space to start work on the project closer to home, might have said that before just hope this pans out


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

